# siamese/burmese and others like this?



## skinnybaby212 (Oct 18, 2011)

hi, i am completely new to mouse variations so can someone please explain and hopefully post pictures of siamese and burmese mice? and also ive heard there are different siamese colours like blue, like i said i am a newbie, but i have just obtained a few new mice and one of them seems to be somthing like a siamese
i would post a picture but i dont know how yet :?


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

There are pictures of all those on this website:
http://hiiret.fi/eng/breeding/varieties/IV.html

Hope that helps


----------



## skinnybaby212 (Oct 18, 2011)

thanks so much for that  BUT mine is darker in the body colour, he's sort of grey-ish with a dark nose.
how do i post a pic?


----------



## skinnybaby212 (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

upload it to some place like photo bucket get the direct link and put it in the middle of two


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

You need to post the whole web address. If you were posting one from Facebook, for example, the code for it would look like this:

http://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos- ... 6179_n.jpg

inside the


----------



## skinnybaby212 (Oct 18, 2011)

lets see if this works...


----------



## skinnybaby212 (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## skinnybaby212 (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

I have edited your post to show the pictures. You just needed to put the







code at either end of the picture address 

Your mouse is a seal point Siamese


----------



## skinnybaby212 (Oct 18, 2011)

thankyou for taking the time to do this for me i really appreciate it  im quite chuffed to have found him in a pet shop even though i know he's not a great example


----------

